# building a shed on a sloped hill



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

How steep a slope? How larrge a shed?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Where is the door to be located? That really is going to be the predominate issue to look at. 
If the door were to be on the side that is aligned with the slope, then that complicates things. 
Otherwise, you could pour your footings to level the shed structure. 
(Using your poured concrete sonic tube footings to set the shed to level)
That would mean that one end would sit above the grade. If it is a significant grade, you could cover that space under the shed with lattice work for 'looks'.


----------



## bellacosa (Aug 2, 2006)

We just did this in a back corner of the yard where the yard sloped down. We dug a flat foundation into the slope and built a masonry wall. The shed will be built on the wall w/ three concrete pillars in back for support. We will use the space underneath for extra storage.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good Call.*



Rehabber said:


> How steep a slope? How larrge a shed?


Yep. My thoughts exactly....

And with that:

What type foundation?
What is the frost depth?


----------



## Tyler707 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Kolumn Forms*

In my case, I built a 10'x12' shed on a slope in my back yard.
About 4' of the front (door side) is on level ground on pier blocks croncreted in.In the back I used 10" Kolumn Forms or sonic tubes.
At the steepest part I have about 3 1/2' of exposed form.
I used three rows, the two outer rows at 8' o/c and one row at 4' o/c between the outer rows. From front to back the forms are 4' o/c.
4"x6"x12' P.T. beams were used. The floor joists are 4"x6"x10'16" o/c 
The rest is up to you. I built mine about 3 years ago, I use it for my lawn and garden tools and my Kawasaki Mule:thumbup:


----------

